# Squirrels in the garage? Help!



## DinaGood (Dec 29, 2017)

Squireels in the garage? I jealous you, that must be the sweetest garage ever


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

DinaGood said:


> Squireels in the garage? I jealous you, that must be the sweetest garage ever


No need to go out hunting.Just go to the garage and bag a few of the little bestards for dinner.That way they are as fresh as can be.:lol:


----------

